# Sertus Motor Insurance



## nolo77 (13 Aug 2006)

Has anyone experience of this company?  I insured my new car last year - fully comp- no claims bonus protection - hubby as named driver for 569 euro.  It was year one so we had no no-claims bonus. We had a claim during the year and they paid out 3,600 approx.  This year we got our renewal notice, we now have 10% no-claims bonus and our car is a year older and our premium is 729-ish.  Broker says Sertus raised their rates drastically this year and we gotta pay it and we'll shop around next year!!
By the way, we are both 40+, so it's not an age thing.    Sorry a bit vague on figures but DH took all documentation to see what he could do   Your thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Eurofan (13 Aug 2006)

nolo77 said:


> Broker says Sertus raised their rates drastically this year and we gotta pay it and we'll shop around next year!!



I don't understand why you have to wait until next year to shop around? Are you simply taking the brokers word on this or is there some other reason.

Get the phone book out and spend an hour or so phoning around, we do this every year and always manage to reduce our quotes year on year.


----------



## irishlinks (14 Aug 2006)

We were insured with Sertus until this year - never claimed off them though. I would have thought that the increase is just down to the loss of the no claims discount - which is to be expected. You could try getting quotes off other companies but with the recent claim you might have problems getting good prices - but try a few and see what happens.

Good Luck


----------



## Carpenter (14 Aug 2006)

My wife is insured with Sertus also, with me as named driver.  My wife had the policy amended to cover her for driving other than social, domestic pleasure (i.e. for work) and the premium jumped considerably- unfairly so I thought.  Anyway broker told us that Sertus are only interested in straightforward private motor insurance with risk extending to social/ domestic/ pleasure only and anything else incurs a hefty premium!  We'll be shopping around when this policy is due for renewal.


----------



## Bue5Off (14 Aug 2006)

As far as I know Sertus are a relatively new company working out of Galway and are only interrested in very straightforward cases. No young drivers, no big engine high value cars. They do appear to be garnering support amongst brokers because of their competetive rates and they do not sell driect to the public. I certainly will be looking for a quote off them when my renewal is due.


----------



## irishlinks (14 Aug 2006)

Sertus don't provide the insurance themselves - our cert said we were insured by the "Hanover Insurance Company" or something similar.  I did find Sertus  were pretty cheap on the first year - but then this year the price wasn't as competitive so we moved to Tesco insurance . My broker was adding on 40 euro too - which seemed a bit of a waste of money - I'm sure he was gettng commission too.


----------

